# How do I set up eircom email with outlook



## TomC (5 Feb 2008)

I have eircom broadband and outlook on my PC how do I set up the eircom email address from outlook. thanks for any help.
Tom.


----------



## eileen alana (5 Feb 2008)

If you follow the steps in the following link you should be able to set it up

http://homepage.eircom.net/~dunboynescouts/outlookexpress.htm


----------



## TomC (6 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the response Eileen Alana. I tried that but unsuccessful, do you know if I need to call eircom first and reserve/check to see that my email address is ok! I never mentioned it when setting up broadband?


----------



## eileen alana (6 Feb 2008)

Yes you do, I assumed you already registered with them for the email address, once you have done that follow the steps accordingly.


----------



## eileen alana (6 Feb 2008)

TOM C - Out of interest, how do you find eircom broadband? mine cuts off a lot and I have to keep clicking repair down on the computer icon. Bit of a nuisance to be honest.


----------



## Jethro (7 Feb 2008)

eileen alana said:


> ... how do you find eircom broadband? mine cuts off a lot ...


 
That should not be happening. I have had eircom broadband for almost a year and I don't think it has ever cut off. Call their help line. I found them to be very helpful when I first got the service and was trying to get good speeds.

Good luck with it. Don't give up.


----------



## TomC (7 Feb 2008)

Eileen Alana,

I find it ok but I am in an estate close to a small town, I was helping a friend this evening though with some software and whilst using his broadband ( which is eircom broadband and installed about a week) it was cutting out on average every five minutes very frustrating he is calling them tomorrow. he is very rural don't know if that has any effect.
Best of luck with it and thanks for the help.

Tom


----------



## eileen alana (7 Feb 2008)

I'm outside small village too but I doubt its cutting off just because we live in rural area. The speed is excellent and I only changed over to eircom Broadband in the last month, prior to that I had one of those vodafone modems which was a complete disaster in terms of slowness. Yes, I will have to get on to eircom to find out the source of the problem.


----------

